# 

## P0rn0

**

   1173     .  1569      ,  1569   ,  1667   . 8  1709   ,    I      XII. 
 

    ( 2007): 

12  (   ,   ,     . . ,     . . . ,     ,    ,    ,     . . ,  ,    ,   ,      ).
  ,  - ,  -  ();
;
- ;
;
;
;
-;
  . 

      .      .    3          19961997 .         .       " ".    ""    .   ,  .   :   "",  "", "", "",     ,  ""  "",  "", ,   
 

    (XIX .),  ,  ,  ,  ,    (   .),      ( ,    .) 

  ;
   ;
- . . , . . , . ;
 ;
 ;
   .;
 
  .
 -  . . . ,   . 

  , - ,     

       :    -  ,    ,  ,     "",  ,   . 

      (  2007): 

   ;
   ;
  ;
  ;
  ;
 ;
 ;
 ;
 ;
;
   (  Dominic);
 ;
 ;
  ʻ. 

 "-",      ( 20)
 

 (),  ,   -  II.
́ ́ ́ - , .

----------


## ya_solni6ko

,        .
     ,   .      ,     .      .           ,     .    ,  .

----------


## Etel

...         )

----------


## **SEM**

> ,        .
>      ,   .      ,     .      .           ,     .    ,  .

  1.    ,     ...
        !!??       !.. 
2. ......       )))
   ,          ""   "" ,    ,        _))) 
3.   " "  ..

----------

